# Short Extra Wide Board for Trees and Powder



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

K2 Cool Bean or Jones Stormchaser


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

K2 Cool Bean is a great board


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Northriver1 said:


> K2 Cool Bean is a great board


How is it when the trees are moguled out and only have a couple inches of fresh or is is hard packed in the trees? Looking for a short nimble board that can turn quick in the trees while searching for the powder stashes.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Hey guys, I really want a board that is less than 150cm in length and over 270mm in waist width with a large nose width over 310mm. I weigh 200lbs w/ my gear on and have size 11 salomon malamutes. Primarily will use this in trees hunting powder stashes. What I've seen so far is the Rome Powder Division ST. Any recommendations?


*
FYI, those are what came at the top of my head and not endorsing any of the models below, nor do I have tried any of them. I just basically looked up specs on the web.

Most likely @BurtonAvenger / Angry Snowboarder already tried them, reviewed and will post further reviews on them (he can help if you donate in Patreon which I encourage you to do) but for any 2017 reviews: http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2017-snowboard-review-recap/) TJ from Board Archive at least rode the Rossi Sushi and reviewed it. http://boardarchive.com/rossignol-sushi-snowboard-review/ *

Try Marhar Lumber Jack (I know it is a 152 but it have a 27.5 waist width and a nose/tail of 32) if you like switching and jibbing on top of tree hunting, pow and versatility but if you really want under 150mm consider the regular Yes 420 as there is one in 148mm, 28.6 waist with, nose at 33.78 and tail at 32.8 (per Yes website specifications) the 3D powderhull version only comes in a 154. Rossignol Sushi (145 with waist width of 27.6). Since there is a trend towards shorter fatter boards, I am sure there are more coming from Nitro, Spring Break series, Bataleon and so on. For example Korua Tugboat while it is a 151, it have a waist width of 29.3, nose 36.6 and tail 30.0.. 

It is crazy and fun to see all those shapes coming out.. I personally bought the small War Pig as my short fatty but the large is more than 150 and up to 27 waist width.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes 2020, Libtech Mayhem Short Fat or Gentemstick Hornet.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

SeattlePNW said:


> *
> FYI, those are what came at the top of my head and not endorsing any of the models below, nor do I have tried any of them. I just basically looked up specs on the web.
> 
> Most likely @BurtonAvenger / Angry Snowboarder already tried them, reviewed and will post further reviews on them (he can help if you donate in Patreon which I encourage you to do) but for any 2017 reviews: The 2017 Snowboard Review Recap - The Angry Snowboarder) TJ from Board Archive at least rode the Rossi Sushi and reviewed it. Rossignol Sushi Snowboard Review - 2018 - Board Archive *
> ...


What I'm struggling with is that I just bought a 157 Yes Optimistic last year. It's 266 in waist, 31.9 in tip and 31.29 in tail width. So If I get one of those even shorter fat powder boards for better tree hunting, will I effectively kill the need for this board in my quiver? Other "normal" board is a Nitro Pantera 163.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> What I'm struggling with is that I just bought a 157 Yes Optimistic last year. It's 266 in waist, 31.9 in tip and 31.29 in tail width. So If I get one of those even shorter fat powder boards from better tree hunting, will I effectively kill the need for this board in my quiver? Other "normal" board is a Nitro Pantera 163.


:dunno: I would not know the answer to that, definitely talk to @BurtonAvenger or even donate $2 etc on Patreon and you can discuss with him there for many options and not overlapping.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> What I'm struggling with is that I just bought a 157 Yes Optimistic last year. It's 266 in waist, 31.9 in tip and 31.29 in tail width. So If I get one of those even shorter fat powder boards from better tree hunting, will I effectively kill the need for this board in my quiver? Other "normal" board is a Nitro Pantera 163.


If you have a Pantera and what you are looking for now, you don't really need a Yes Optimistic, and that one should be easy to sell. If you don't need the cash or the space just keep em all:grin:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

SeattlePNW said:


> :dunno: I would not know the answer to that, definitely talk to @BurtonAvenger or even donate $2 etc on Patreon and you can discuss with him there for many options and not overlapping.


No idea what Patreon is?


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> No idea what Patreon is?



*
https://www.patreon.com/Angrysnowboarder/posts*


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Im looking at short fatty's for exactly the same reasons. Pow/tree board.

The only ones I've actually ridden are the yes 420 and yes 420ph. So I can only compare them to each other and my regular boards.

Between the 2, I preferred the standard 420. It was more "fun" out of the 2. 

Unfortunately I'm too stupid to articulate why it was more fun, however I felt the PH rode more similar to my regular boards and wouldn't warrant a purchase. 
The standard 420 on the other hand was just straight up fun, bouncing and darting between the trees. The ride/feel was different from my regular boards which is why I could justify a purchase.

The only reason I don't have a 420 right now is because I'm looking for a '17 model on sale and having a difficult time finding one.

Fyi I also tried an optimistic and still preferred the standard 420.

To me the 420ph and optimistic felt too similar to my other boards, just in the shorter,fatty shape. And I thought the short, fatty shape was more marketing than substance but the standard 420 made me a believer.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> What I'm struggling with is that I just bought a 157 Yes Optimistic last year. It's 266 in waist, 31.9 in tip and 31.29 in tail width. So If I get one of those even shorter fat powder boards for better tree hunting, will I effectively kill the need for this board in my quiver? Other "normal" board is a Nitro Pantera 163.


Look for something with a swallow or a stubby tail, that way it won't replace the Optimistic. If you feel the need for 180 etc in pow, you will take your Optimistic.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Its not exactly what you said but its damn close, and imo you would be remiss to not consider the NS insta/Gator in the 156. It was made for what you describe and ticks all teh design boxes, it just isnt under 150.

big nose

wide

short

tree and pow slayer

I loved this thing, its got a unique shape but I would ride it as a quiver killer (no park): moguls, trees, hardpack, pow (my first real pow board, teh short tail and big nose u can just ride it center stanced in teh deep shit no rear leg burn)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Its not exactly what you said but its damn close, and imo you would be remiss to not consider the NS insta/Gator in the 156. It was made for what you describe and ticks all teh design boxes, it just isnt under 150.
> 
> big nose
> 
> ...


I had been trying to convince you of the virtues of a powder board for years. :grin:


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I know I always push TBT boards, but a lot of Bataleon/Lobsters are on the wide side and of course you're much less likely to catch an edge which I'm sure you'd find useful for tree runs. Another one that might be up this alley is the Burton Nug. Haven't personally ridden one but from what they tell you, they're designed to be shorter and fatter than your normal ride because the contact points are at different spots on the edge. Couple that with a wider overall deck and certainly sounds like it'd be worth a look. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Overlap with the Optimistic will depend on you really. The Optimistic does float like a pow board with the shaping, but they built it as more of a downsize carving deck. So if you get a short fatty that's more surfy and slashy I think it fits in you lineup.

For tree hunting I like the Burton Fish, Ride Warpig, and the old Salomon Derby, which I'd bet the new First Call 151 still rides good but I have not ridden it.


FWIW, I bought myself a Warpig.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden a metric fuck ton of these volume shift boards. Each one has its own personality and each one rides entirely different. The Optimistic really shouldn't be lumped into this category as like Nivek said it's more of a resort board that handles pow and you can downsize a little bit on it. 

The thing with tree riding and a downsized board is to look at the torsional flex as well as the waist width. Love my Cool Bean, but sometimes that thing is a bitch to ride in super tight trees hence why I also have a Lumberjack and I'm contemplating a Sushi. This is where geography comes into play. CO has that lighter snow so something with not a lot of torsional give isn't always the best as you can't flex the board the way you need it, while this would be better for coastal snow that's heavier so you don't get bucked around. Personal preference also comes into play as well. 

If you're only using it to tree hunt powder stashes I would go with something that's a little more forgiving unless you're one of those guys that just needs something stiffer. Here's the boards I would look at. Rossignol Sushi, Yes 420 *Fuck the Powder Hull*, K2 87 or even the Simple Pleasures if you like set back camber, Burton Pan Handler, Weston Backwoods, and The Ride Warpig. 

Also for those with nothing to do Saturday, I'll be going Live on YouTube at 5p.m. MST this Saturday to answer questions. 

And the final update, I just blew my camera up while in the process of finishing up the product review videos. I have about 18 hours of footage left I need to shoot so I'm on a loaner camera, but trying to get these fucking things done then you guys will have 247 board review videos to watch. I may say fuck it and drop all the written reviews early as a way to satiate peoples need for gear.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I may say fuck it and drop all the written reviews early as a way to satiate peoples need for gear.


That would be awesome. Also, Jesus Christ, you have no luck with electronics.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> That would be awesome. Also, Jesus Christ, you have no luck with electronics.


Ditto this. Like a human EMP.


----------



## Poloturbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry to put this thread back up.

I have the same Pantera 163W 2018 like the OP.

Is is ok in powder and tight trees in Vt? 
It's massive at 27.1 waist
31.9/31.5


I have other full on boards for speed or carving so not using it.


Looking to maybe trade it or sell it?

What do you recommend 
Short fat seems to work as one part quiver board?


5'[email protected] pounds 

Thanks guy's


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy short fat boards but I wouldn't personally have one as a one board quiver. Others may disagree. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Poloturbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry I meant that it's specifically for a precise place in a quiver. Not one board quiver.

Looking only to use it in tight trees and powder. Maybe I just need to try the Pantera. It might work. 
Just tried it here in average conditions. 
Carves pretty good.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Poloturbo said:


> I have the same Pantera 163W 2018 like the OP.
> 
> Is is ok in powder and tight trees in Vt?
> It's massive at 27.1 waist
> ...


This is either a troll post or your other board is a Kessler The Ride.


----------



## Poloturbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Phedder said:


> This is either a troll post or your other board is a Kessler The Ride.


Phedder I'm really not a troll. Very Sorry about this.

I have a JJA boardercross double titanal TBX 166 ( the other board from Alonzo)

JJA TITANAL SL 163 its a hardboot setup

Tried the Kessler CROSS in 163 and sidecut is too long at mire than 11m for small slopes.


I guess I will try the Pantera and see. It's surely an awesome board.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Poloturbo said:


> Phedder I'm really not a troll. Very Sorry about this.
> 
> I have a JJA boardercross double titanal TBX 166 ( the other board from Alonzo)
> 
> ...


Haha no need to apologize mate, I was busting chops. Pointing out the absurdity (to most casual snowboarders) that you have other boards for speed and carving, when in the mass marketed world, a Nitro Pantera is pretty damn high up there on the speed and carving scale. For a non-hard boot set up, it's a very aggressive board. Compared to actual boardercross boards, it's a play stick. 

You may well be able to handle it just fine through tight trees, but it certainly wouldn't be my first pick. I had a Custom X 164W that I took through trees on occasion, but I was always very aware that I was on a stiff, wide, full camber board, and it rode trees completely differently to all my other more mellow decks. Line choice was essential, rather than optional. 

For trees and powder, you might actually really enjoy the Yes Optimistic 157. for the 'short and fat' style of boards it's probably one of the most aggressive options, but will feel very maneuverable with your background.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Fullbag @Poloturbo :wink:


----------



## Poloturbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Fullbag @Poloturbo :wink:



Yesssss

Would like to sell the Pantera and buy a blunt diamond 156.


I have already someone interested.... maybe.


----------



## Poloturbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Haha no need to apologize mate, I was busting chops. Pointing out the absurdity (to most casual snowboarders) that you have other boards for speed and carving, when in the mass marketed world, a Nitro Pantera is pretty damn high up there on the speed and carving scale. For a non-hard boot set up, it's a very aggressive board. Compared to actual boardercross boards, it's a play stick.
> 
> You may well be able to handle it just fine through tight trees, but it certainly wouldn't be my first pick. I had a Custom X 164W that I took through trees on occasion, but I was always very aware that I was on a stiff, wide, full camber board, and it rode trees completely differently to all my other more mellow decks. Line choice was essential, rather than optional.
> 
> For trees and powder, you might actually really enjoy the Yes Optimistic 157. for the 'short and fat' style of boards it's probably one of the most aggressive options, but will feel very maneuverable with your background.



I think the OP as the optimistic. Asked him for a short fat.


----------



## nigeln66 (Jul 8, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Hey guys, I really want a board that is less than 150cm in length and over 270mm in waist width with a large nose width over 310mm. I weigh 200lbs w/ my gear on and have size 11 salomon malamutes. Primarily will use this in trees hunting powder stashes. What I've seen so far is the Rome Powder Division ST. Any recommendations?


I have ridden lots of short wide boards including a YES 420 and 2020, the K2 Cool bean is a great board however they are mainstream. If you go off track I highly suggest a Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish I have been riding mine for 2 seasons in Japan and Australia so suits all conditions. I am taking a Snoplank Snofish to Japan in a few weeks which is another great option for you. The Goldfish is great value and is as good as a Gentemstick Rocket Fish.

See following links: Shapes ? Elevated Surfcraft
https://www.snoplanks.com/collections/all-products/products/snoplanks-snofish


----------

